# Anyone in Ontario using Koodoo mobile?



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

The last piece of the Ditch Rogers Once And For All plan is cell phones. The wife and I both carry them. Essentially to talk to each other. I rarely use mine and let most calls go to voicemail. Between work phone, email, home phone and home email I stay in touch with people. The cellphone is more comfort for the wife.

So two phones. Low minutes. I've looked at pay-as-you-go but it's hard to decipher the final costs. I'd rather a monthly paid approach, but a low monthly paid approach. Koodoo seems pretty good $20/month for me, maybe a little more for her and we're done.

Anyone used it? Sucks totally? Sucks mostly? Sucks occassionally?

(I hope for nothing better than the above three from a mobile carrier these days.)


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

iaresee said:


> The last piece of the Ditch Rogers Once And For All plan is cell phones. The wife and I both carry them. Essentially to talk to each other. I rarely use mine and let most calls go to voicemail. Between work phone, email, home phone and home email I stay in touch with people. The cellphone is more comfort for the wife.
> 
> So two phones. Low minutes. I've looked at pay-as-you-go but it's hard to decipher the final costs. I'd rather a monthly paid approach, but a low monthly paid approach. Koodoo seems pretty good $20/month for me, maybe a little more for her and we're done.
> 
> ...



I have a black berry on Rogers through work so I don't use Koodoo. but my daughter has been on it for the past 6 months or so and my wife just got on it. They have no complaints at all. They both use there cell quite heavily and my daughter is quite particular about her cell service. She is only 17 but shes had them all. Bell, Rogers etc. I'll ask her if she has any complaints. I don't think so though or I would have heard.


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

Koodo = Telus so you know the network coverage will be good.

Koodo sux in that you do not get Caller ID for free

You might want to check out the Virgin $20 for 200 minutes
Add unlimited incoming for $10
then if you put credit card for automatic payments you save $5 per month

For $25 (and no other charges) you get unlimited incoming, 200 minutes and Caller ID and Voice Mail

I think that is the best deal in market right now
http://www.virginmobile.ca/vmc/en/rates/rate-plans-prepaid-by-the-month.do?lang=en

Don't sign any contracts until later this year when *Globalive Wireless (YAK long distance) *comes to market with awseome deals that will beat everything in market.

Here is some info about Globalive Wireless
http://www.globalive.com/?page_id=212


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

About all I know is the younger kids I talk to that have it seem to love it. They also seem to know a lot more about cell phones than I do lol.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm in NB but it's available here too.
I have friends who think it's great, but I'm with Bell (for now...)
Caller ID isn't free with bell either...


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

Don't get me started about having to *pay* for caller ID. This is a technology that is now pervasive. Back in the late 80's when it was gaining steam on the land lines I can understand the need to charge to build the infrastructure. But with modern cellular systems this technology was designed in from the start. It wasn't an additional cost for the mobile carrier to deploy the technology at their towers, or provide it in the handsets. It's just there. Like air. And they charge you for it.

Stupid.

And for that reason I won't pay for it. If I don't recognize the number voicemail gets to screen the call for me. 

Anyhow...rant over...thanks for the info guys. Nice to know Koodoo is Telus. I suppose this is Telus' answer to Roger's Fido service?

Anyone try Virgin?

Edit: z0z0 -- just saw your Virgin comment. They're on my list now to check out. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

z0z0 said:


> Don't sign any contracts until later this year when *Globalive Wireless (YAK long distance) *comes to market with awseome deals that will beat everything in market.
> 
> Here is some info about Globalive Wireless
> http://www.globalive.com/?page_id=212


Ahh, I don't use my cell for long distance if I can help it. I have Vonage at home and it's hard to touch their long distance (I'm on a crazy good plan with them -- $19/month all the long distance I want in NA, 500 minutes to Europe [not that I ever call Europe]). The only time I'll dip in to long distance is the rare occasion I'm traveling and then roaming fees always trump the LD charges.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

iaresee said:


> Don't get me started about having to *pay* for caller ID. This is a technology that is now pervasive.



Not to change the subject, but we pay $2.80 a month to Bell on our land-line for "touch tone service". When was analogue service terminated, ten or more years ago?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

Rugburn said:


> Not to change the subject, but we pay $2.80 a month to Bell on our land-line for "touch tone service". When was analogue service terminated, ten or more years ago?


Sillyness. I stopped using Bell 6 or 7 years ago when we switched to Vonage. Never looked back.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i ditched both fido (cell) and bell (land line) in favour of koodo.

i'm now paying less than half of what i used to pay.

-dh


----------

